# angle head & tube



## bandito (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi,

This is kind of a stupid question but has anyone ever tried using an angle head on a tube such as one made by better-than-ever?


----------



## cooper (Apr 6, 2008)

nope... Nor have I heard anyone ever ask that...


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

I do. I put my 2 inch on the mud tube to get the door jambs. I havent done entire rooms with it as I have the proper tools for the job, but I really hate switching between different size angle heads so i use the mud tube for that purpose.


----------



## bandito (Jun 24, 2008)

That's an awesome idea.


----------



## OLDSKOOL TAPER (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi,i use the better- than-ever tools there are a number of ways to use them,this is what we do with them,and we only use them for internals.If you are going to use the mud tube ,the mud has to Be bit pissy Co's you need a bit of arm strength to push the plunger down the tube,my work mate does it this way,don't buy there internal bullet that goes on the tube head made buy better -than -ever,it's crap, instead,buy the plastic internal applicator head from premiere it puts nice beads of mud on the plastrboard,most of our work is office partitions,so we only really have vertical internals to do anyway,if the wall height was say 10 feet high we would cut and crease individual 10 feet paper tapes.Then run the mud tube+ applicator up all the internals,then press the paper tapes onto the mud,then get the better-than-ever 2in direct flusher on a pole and from the bottom to the top,the flusher squeezes mud from behind the tape and coats it up at the same time,it;s faster than using a roller the using the 2 in butterfly.the flusher leaves the bottom of the tape clean and you dont waste time cleaning the bottom as you do with the roller/butterfly combo.also if you are doing the ceiling internals as well ,the direct flusher makes a great job of the 3 ways cos it can go right in to the corners.Once dry then coat with any 3in internal butterfly,the better-than-ever finishing flusher is messy+rubbish.You can also put the plastic applicator on the large corner box to apply mud, it's less strenuous than the mud tube,but doesn't hold as much,or use the mud runner.The better-than -ever bucket taper is great for fire taping , where you can't use the bazzoka.I know it sounds a drawn out affair with the internals,but like any of the taping tools,once you get the hang of it,it's like riding a bike.ps If you do use the bazooka for most of your internals ,don't use the roller try the 2in flusher , it will save you a lot of time,let me know what you think?


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

When I use the bazooka for my inside corners or internals, I use a roller, and before I flush it with my 3.5" angle head, I put some mud on the tape where it needs with a paint brush, then we run the angle head, and it coats the corner real good. 2th coat it then with the angle box, and finial coat them by hand. I have never use any tools for the final coat on angles.


----------



## bandito (Jun 24, 2008)

I presently use the can-am tube and usually better-than-ever 3" internal corner applicators. They seam to be the most stalked. I find that although the inside line is straighter with the tube applicators sometimes course edges are left but with the angle head there are none as the head can flex more. I also find that sometimes the tube applicators don't fill the corner properly. I have tried thinning done the mud but I find you have to be careful with sanding as just a touch will revile the paper's edges. The edges is the main reason I would like to switch. Getting tried of sanding and feathering edges.


----------



## OLDSKOOL TAPER (Jun 19, 2008)

Bandito are you using a 3in angle head over the 3in internal applicator,if you are this is probably why you are left with a lot of raised edges left to sand,you should try a 2in internal applicator then the 3in angle head for the finish coat this will leave a much better finish ,because the finale coat will be 1/2 in wider than the previous,also


----------



## AARC Drywall (Sep 28, 2008)

i use a can am tube with assorted flusher...they work great...


----------



## miguel (Oct 16, 2008)

*Vega drywall*

THE ANGLE BOX HAS TO BE AT A 45 DEGREE ANGLE TO WORK PROPERLY IT SHOUDNT LEAVE ANY HARD EDGES, ALSO I DO A 3 INCH HEAD THEN ON SECOUND COAT I USE A TWO INCH, IVE NEVER 3RD COATED ANGLES UNLESS ITS SMOOTH WALL, THEN I DO IT BY HAND!:jester: YOU HAVE TO KEEP THE PRESSURE EVEN ON THOSE ANGLE BOXSES TO WORK RIGHT.


----------



## MudMaster (Nov 19, 2008)

I also use a mud tube. i wipe my wet tape with a 2 inch flusher, when the angles are dry i will run the mud tube and flush the angles with the 2" flusher...The only problem with this system is that you have to skim the edges as the edges are a little high. There are pros and cons to taping this way. Alot faster than taping by hand. Also much easier to clean a tube and flusher vs a pump and angle heads.

Just my $.02


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

i prefer the can-am as well i us the tapers on all flats, butts and up&down angles but use the tube for all tops i like tight and percise tapes on my angles,tapers are long or short an inch just messy and more swearing with taper.


----------

